# FMA training videos



## 2looselatrek (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey guys,
I'm just getting my feet wet with respects to the FMA and
was wondering if you can make some recommendations on
training videos for beginners. I am looking for single and double
stick and knife tactics both offensive and defensive. I would
prefer simple step by step instruction with high production values
that contain little flare. I would like to avoid rehashed seminar
videos and low quality promo tapes with 70's porn soundtracks.
Since I live in Canada, it would be best if I could order off the net
or by phone. Cheers!


----------



## K Williams (Jun 16, 2003)

Balintawak #1 & #2
http://www.mati.com

Dog Brothers #1, #2, #3
http://dogbrothers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DBIOS&Category_Code=DBSERIES01

Essential Single Stick Skills #1 & #2
http://www.cfw2.com/product.asp?s=cfw&pf_id=LESS1&dept_id=260

Practical Knife Fighting for Personal Protection #1 & #2
http://shop.paladin-press.com/Store/prodinfo.asp?prodid=3462


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 18, 2003)

See also:

http://www.pekiti-tirsia.com/forms/videos.html


----------



## warder (Jun 18, 2003)

lhommedieu

the pekiti tirsia tapes by bill mgrath are good and worth buying? Ive been debating purchasing them for some time out of interest,but ive been hesitant because i didnt know anyone who had seen them before. could you drop a quick review/overview of them?
thanks in advance


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 19, 2003)

Warder,

The tapes by Bill McGrath provide an overview of the PT system for the beginning student.  I recommended them because the original poster said that he was "just getting getting his feet wet" with respect to FMA's.  

Since you're from Geneva (home of my alma mater H&WS) I looked up your profile and see that you may have studied with Doug Mercaide.  In this case, you're probably already familiar with the material.

Bill McGrath also has a series of tapes that covers all of the techniques taught at his monthly seminars in Fishkill, N.Y.  You have to attend the seminar in order to buy the tapes.  The advantage to buying the tapes is that you don't have to take notes at the seminars and can concentrate on practicing the techniques.  Seminar topics for 2003 are espada y daga; seminar topics for 2004 will probably be double stick and empty hand techniques.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## warder (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks alot. small world. my family produced 3 hobart all american lacrosse players over the years. great college.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 19, 2003)

Another selection:

http://www.kellyworden.com/Pages/Home Page/default2.html


----------



## Verzejd (Jun 22, 2003)

Tuhon Bill's tapes are very good, especially if you are beginner in PT.  I know because I am a beginner myself & have used his tapes frequently.

Good luck!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Verzejd _
> *Tuhon Bill's tapes are very good, especially if you are beginner in PT.  I know because I am a beginner myself & have used his tapes frequently.
> 
> Good luck! *




For those not Familiar with Tuhon Bill, is in reference to Tuhon William McGrath.

This will help with someone doing a google search. :asian:


----------



## 2looselatrek (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Verzejd _
> *Tuhon Bill's tapes are very good, especially if you are beginner in PT.  I know because I am a beginner myself & have used his tapes frequently.
> 
> Good luck! *



Can you describe in a little more depth what you find "very good"
about his tapes? Also, in what way would PT be effective for
a street senario, as oppossed to say, Muay Thai, of which
I'm also considering studying. Thanx.


----------



## Verzejd (Jun 22, 2003)

Tuhon McGrath's tapes are straight forward, clear & concise.  As a beginner, the instruction has been pretty easy to understand & execute(though a real live instructor is always best).  PT is street effective because it based in real fighting as seen by GT Gaje.  It is knife based which in my opinion is the way to go in CQC.  Dealing with the worst case senario (knives) makes complete sense when prepping for a potential situation on the street .  I have heard great hings regarding MT also.  Good luck!


----------



## 2looselatrek (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Verz!


----------



## crouton (Jun 27, 2003)

professor david james from vee arnis jitsu has numerous stick and knife videos for street self defense.  no flashy stuff, just straight realistic self defense.  check them out here.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 27, 2003)

Dan Inosanto's Filipino Martial Arts series is a pretty good overview.  It doesn't focus on any one art (JKD Kali?) but instead its a collection of different concepts and drills from several of his teachers.  I especially like the old footage of Dan learning from the old masters on tape 6.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 28, 2003)

Bakbakan has a 10 tape series geared to the beginning student.  You get them on a bi-monthly basis if you agree to join as an affiliate member.  One requirement of membership is that you attend their school in NJ one weekend a year to receive personal instruction, get corrections, etc.  This may not be an ideal situation, but it is workable if you live in an area in which there is no FMA instruction.  In this case, I would make the effort to visit the school _first_ to receive instruction on basic material (particularly footwork and body mechanics), and then use their tape series (Bakbakan or otherwise) to expand on your repetoire of techniques in order to understand how and why they are used.  

In this regard, tapes can be useful in that they are generally excellent means to see how other systems handle various problems - but it is usually important to have a good understanding of your own system in the first place so that you have a knowledge-base from which to draw comparisons.  Since I like to tell my students "we might handle it this way, but be aware that you could also do this, etc.,"  I have converted most of my video collection to Windows Media Audio/Visual Files for faster reference.  This saves me the trouble of having to fumble through tapes or rewind/fast forward to get to a particular technique that I might want to demonstrate on a particular day.  My students are usually impressed that there are as many similarities between styles as there are differences - and that basic attributes and skills are more important than "which technique is best, etc." 

If you are interested in an excellent overview of the Kalis Ilustrisimo system, featuring demonstrations by 86-year old Tatang Ilustrisimo, I am selling this three-tape series on ebay (Item # 3615167524 ).

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

